# New (to Me) Fifth Wheel



## hflinger (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,
I just purchased a repossessed 2005 29FBHS Sydney. I have been camping for slightly more than a year with a 27 foot trailer. Looking forward to the Fifth Wheel. I have not picked it up yet, waiting on my hitch to be installed. I will be pulling with a 2001 F-250 diesel (7.3). 
I am recently retired, and my wife is semi-retired.
I am sure I will have lots of questions, the first being about my hitch setup. Do all of these 29FBHS models have an extended hitch pin? I have a short bed pickup, and the hitch is a slider, but this still worries me.
Looking forward to my first trip with this rig.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I have no experince with 5rs, but the guys will check in abundance!! I'll just welcome you to the site, and bug you for somemore details about your self. Where are from? What are you retired from? do you have pets if so what? okay enough for now!!
a great big WELCOME!!!


----------



## hflinger (Jul 13, 2009)

I am from Northeast Kentucky. I am a retired IT person, 12 years in a hospital setting, 23+ years in the steel industry. (also IT work). My wife taught for 29+ years, and now works 100+ days as a Literacy Consultant. I have a 10 year old English Springer Spaniel (haven't had the nerve to take her camping yet). We have camped with 2 of the grandsons, and soon will with the 3rd grandson. Glad to be aboard!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome & congrats on the 5er. You can find all the info you will ever need on this site.

Happy camping!!!!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have not towed a fiver before, trust me, you will LOVE it. We have a short bed Ram diesel and the truck tows our 31frks fiver flawlessly. The hitch-unhitch process is super easy, too. 
As far as beds go, what bed length do you have? Is it a 5' or 6.5'. We have a short bed Ram with a bed length of barely 6'. We did have a slider hitch installed and used it nearly every time we backed the rv. No tht we are used to it, I can't remember the last time I used it. 
I think you will be perfectly fine with no worries at all as long as you have the longer short bed - the 6-6,5 ft bed. The slider is just a little insurance in the case of a super tight turn. However, once you become familiar with your trailers tracking, etc., you may find you don't need it. 
Congrats on the new fiver and many miles of safe and happy travels. Phillip and John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A big welcome from the Great State of Texas!

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your fiver and the forum.

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome. We tow the same trailer in an 04. See sig and pics. No problem with the current Chevy shortbed or the former 05vF350 shortbed. Which is he same as what you have. I only slide the hitch once to get more space in a REALLY tight campground.

Best example someone explained to me is that you are used to towing a TT. Well without the slide pushed back you will have the same turning radius. Just instead of hitting the bumper, you hit the cab. Rarely use mine, but have it for the few times I NEED IT. We love our 29 and you will love pulling a 5er.

Say good bye to the last TT you will ever tow. Oh and the 7.3 will do a great job with this trailer.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers!! Happy Camping!!







*


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

You should not have any turning issues with the 5er, we just traded our 2006 30FRKS 5er in and I never used the slider once in the whole time we had it. You are going to love towing the 5er vs. a TT, they are so much more stable and easy to maneuver. Good Luck and Have Fun with your new to you Outback 5er.


----------



## hflinger (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. I am getting really excited. I am having my hitch installed tomorrow and plan to go get the 5r.


----------



## hflinger (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, this newbie brought his new OB home today. I wimped out and had a veteran back it down my drive, as it is a hard back in just the truck by itself. I can't wait to get it cleaned up, packed, and on the road.
My only concern so far is the landing gear. Are they all so painfully slow coming down? Am I doing something wrong? It probably took 2 minutes to fully drop the landing gear.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

hflinger said:


> Well, this newbie brought his new OB home today. I wimped out and had a veteran back it down my drive, as it is a hard back in just the truck by itself. I can't wait to get it cleaned up, packed, and on the road.
> My only concern so far is the landing gear. Are they all so painfully slow coming down? Am I doing something wrong? It probably took 2 minutes to fully drop the landing gear.


Just patience on the landing gear. The litle 12volt motor is slow! I saw a new Wildcat last month with the hydralic lading gear and it was so fast I couldn't believe it. 
Congrats on the rv and enjoy. phillip and john


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Well, this newbie brought his new OB home today. I wimped out and had a veteran back it down my drive, as it is a hard back in just the truck by itself. I can't wait to get it cleaned up, packed, and on the road.
> My only concern so far is the landing gear. Are they all so painfully slow coming down? Am I doing something wrong? It probably took 2 minutes to fully drop the landing gear.


Just patience on the landing gear. The litle 12volt motor is slow! I saw a new Wildcat last month with the hydralic lading gear and it was so fast I couldn't believe it. 
Congrats on the rv and enjoy. phillip and john
[/quote]

Yes we can only be patient. I have the pleasure of camping with a few new Wildcats and they are ridiculously fast and self leveling. Sweet setup and they don't laugh at me at all. While they finish hooking up, putting out the awning and cracking the first cold one, listening to my landing gear whine the whole time. Ugh

Enjoy. It is all worth the wait.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hflinger said:


> .
> My only concern so far is the landing gear. Are they all so painfully slow coming down? Am I doing something wrong? It probably took 2 minutes to fully drop the landing gear.


Do I head a MOD in the making?


----------

